# DIY: Closet Set Up. Light and Moveable. EZ to take down.



## spLIFTED (Dec 12, 2007)

I made one of these for myself. Using one of those portable closets from Lowes or Walmart.

Here's what you'll need.

1. The Closet.
hXXp://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=90137-40955-MP-0321&lpage=none

2. Black & White Poly

3. Rivet Gun and Rivets. (unless your good with needle and nylon thread)

4. Plank of wood 60"L x 20"W

5. Tape Measurer

6. Basic tools that every grower should have. (Flat head, Hammer, Something to cut with, Saw, Duct Tape)

Everything can seriously be put together using a razor blade or scissors, Nylon Thread + larger gauge needle, Duct Tape, Flat Head + Hammer. And a few bowls.

First. Put the closet together. It consists of putting together the top portion, then the bottom and aligning the bars up to match. You won't be using the pieces of cardboard for the top. It's not needed. The closet will come with the outside fabric cover as well. This is esseintial. 

Second. Take the closet's orginal liner and measure out your poly to line the insides with (YOU'D WANT TO MEASURE ABOUT 4 INCHES EXTRA FOR EACH PIECE). You'll end up with 2 pieces the same size for the front and back (60"L 63,5"H) 2 pieces for the sides (63.5"H 20"W) and 1 piece for the top (60"L 20"W). Make sure to add an addition 4" to each measurements. This way you can overlap the edges to create a seal.

Third. Take a break, It'll take you a while to get everything lined up.

Once the closet liner gets its extra layer of poly, It's time to place it on the closet, Have a friend help you fit it over the top of the closet. From the outside, It looks like a regular portable closet, but the inside - being lined with poly, will keep the light from leaking trough or out.

Now for the Plank of wood. Measure out where the bars sit on the base of the closet and create notches on the Plank. If you don't have a saw. The flathead and hammer will do fine.  once you have the notches made, place the Plank right ontop of the base. You can put velcro on the edge of the plank of wood so you can seal light from the lower bottom. Make sure to put the poly in a way where you can still use the zippers!

The bars used for hanging clothes on will have more then enough strength to hold a reflector + light. even two

There you have it, pretty much your own closet grow. Cost of poly would be less then $10, The closet itself is $30. I used rivets + washers ($5) instead of Needle and Nylon Thread. 

So my total was roughly 50$. With an addition of the Stanley fan modded to blower ($50) which will create a good negative pressure from the inside. 

I will snap some pictures soon, All i have is my camera phone so I will apologize in advance for cruddy pictures, Will take better ones once i get my hands on a camera.


here's 2 i just snapped just for an idea. I messed up on my zippers so... I made a new front out of poly. Excuse the mess. its not complete yet.


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guy, I will borrow a camera soon to take better pictures and stuff.


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are some pictures. Doing some reconstruction work on it, so these are current - sorry for the mess :giggle:

Closet itself is sitting on a side table thing...












Here's where plywood would go (or anything that would work.) The wood lays on the bottom 3 support base. (excuse the mess)



The light hangs on the bar used for clothe hangers. It definitely can support even more then whats on there now. I've attached the 3 bars in the back to the wall with an anchor so the closet won't wobble or fall over for any reason.



This is the first seal. I could've used the closet's orginal zipper up, but... I was too baked and umm messed up with hot glue... HOT GLUE + FABRIC = BAD!!!  god... that sucked. So anyways - I made a new one out of Poly 4 layers of it and rivet it to the closet's other zipper half.



Main seal to prevent light leaking. This is the second seal.



Exhaust opening trough the main seal.



I am using Lumatek Digital Ballast HPS/MH with a Lumesun vented reflector. I have both MH and HPS bulbs. A stanley exhaust for venting hot air trough reflector and out to the room or window via duct. I plan to add a carbon filter inside the closet soon. Ebb & Flow, 27Gal Res. 50Gal Rubbermaid Storage Bin for Table.


Hope someone finds this useful. The closet itself is pretty sturdy and was definitely cheep to buy.


----------



## blogposter12 (Oct 7, 2009)

spLIFTED said:
			
		

> Third. Take a break, It'll take you a while to get everything lined up.
> 
> Once the closet liner gets its extra layer of poly, It's time to place it on the closet, Have a friend help you fit it over the top of the closet. From the outside, It looks like a regular portable closet, but the inside - being lined with poly, will keep the light from leaking trough or out.


 
Well apparantly there are several types of portable closets that can be used for growing my plants.


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice diy closet me likey


----------

